

My Motivation Bible (7000 words of killing things that suck motivation) - kyleschen
http://www.reddit.com/r/smallbusiness/comments/14q8zj/the_ultimate_guide_for_getting_motivated/

======
vvelagapudi
Great Post! I've definitely thought of some of these strategies but never had
them all together.

